# Suns Preseason Thread



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Schedule

Wed, Oct 10 @ Sacramento 10:00 PM
Fri, Oct 12 vs Portland 10:00 PM
Wed, Oct 17 @ Dallas 8:30 PM
Fri, Oct 19 @ Oklahoma City 8:00 PM
Mon, Oct 22 vs Sacramento 10:00 PM
Tue, Oct 23 @ Golden State 10:30 PM
Fri, Oct 26 vs Denver 10:30 PM ESPN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas with 10 in the first quarter. 3 turnovers though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Haven't been able to watch. None of the streams have the game, just NBATV stuff - even though it says it's supposed to be on there.

46-44 Kings with 2:36 left in half.


Bease also has 2 assts, no rebounds, and stl.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Wes Johnson with 11 points at halftime. Nothing else though, and he is 4-8 from the field (1-5 from 3).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

87-77, Kings with over 7 to play. Got a link from chill but finally got a chance to start watching.

Then an quick outburst makes it 92-77 as I typed that. Smh.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll be going to the game tomorrow night. Atleast I hope I will, that's the game that ticketmaster screwed up and sent me tickets to. Hopefully they are valid and work ha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wonder if lost saw it or not, Suns won 104-93


Wes 12pts/6 rebs/2 stls

Dragic 8/9/5


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya.

Suns had some good moments. I am starting to like Wes' game. He has played pretty well so far. I like Beasley so far, though I'd like to see him hit the boards a bit more. And he made some pretty nice passes during the Blazers game. Marshalls court vision is overrated and his shooting is as bad as advertised. 

Dragic and Gortat need a bit more practice on their timing. But all in all I actually like this team. And I think we should keep Solomon Jones(SP?) he is a big body and blocked a couple shots in his limited time. Didn't get to see JO though


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wes Johnson looks fluid playing basketball. He always has. It's not his skills. It's his inconsistency that's his downfall.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's been an NBA long thing with Beas that he doesn't hit the boards hard enough. For some reason it's even worse as a SF than a PF.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya I know Wes hasn't been consistent. But from what I can tell he's been pretty consistent so far through training camp/preseason. Not that that carries much weight. We will have to see what he does in the regular season.


I'm not expecting huge rebounding numbers from Beas, despite his number in college he's never been a good rebounder. But 4-5 is pretty weak for someone of his ability. Seems like he's starting to get his stuff together hopefully that continues and he can start to realize some of that potential.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They're looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suns could be one of those sneaky good teams. The starting 5 is pretty solid, although I think you need to draft/acquire a decent 2 guard


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Beasley helps defeat the Nuggets with 29pts, 10rebs. He is definitely the Suns go-to guy and I think he will have a lot of success in that role.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally, stepped up scoring and rebounding. He's been looking to pass previously. Looking forward to this season - even if we lose a ton of games. It'll be interesting.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kendall Marshall is looking like a ****ing horrible pick. It's really compounded by the fact Machado (undrafted) is outshining him every time he plays. 

Are the few inches KButter has on Machado the difference between lottery and undrafted? It's crazy to think about.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I hated that pick so much.


----------

